# Bamboo flooring?



## thathoser (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi guys, I'm currently redoing a house that was hit by a flood, and the homeowner asked my opinion of bamboo flooring versus the laminate that was removed. Thing is, I have no experience with bamboo, have only heard about it. 

How does it wear, feel, look? hard to install? costly?


Thanks


----------



## Floyd Price (Aug 19, 2006)

I would by no means call my self a professional of all aspects of bamboo flooring, but I have laid thousands of feet of the stuff. My opion of it is that it’s just fine. Not overly soft if it’s been finished well. You do have to make sure the moisture is under 4.5 on the Trimex scale or under I believe a 13.5% moisture reading. Make sure you keep your expansion consistent and you should love it. Real good-looking floor. Only thing I found is that if you nail it down, be sure to set your nail well, other wise it’ll tend to make a slight bulge where the staple or nail goes in. Also from what I understand is that bamboo is like a grass and it has hollow strains that run through it, so it does not act well to much moisture. That has been my experience, but over all, I like it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm doing more of the stuff (green product) and getting really mixed reviews. Some of it seems to be kind of soft. I haven't heard anything negative from MY customers but I was talking to another contractor this week who was getting some negative feedback.

I'm crammed pre-holiday right now but plan to review my installations after the first of the year and compare notes with the other dude.


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

My mother has bamboo in her house and the durability has been very good and i haven;t seen any problems with it concerning humidity in the coastal environment.
That said, one of the houses we did work on, had some issues with scratching and the HO's complained about waviness, though that was in a big room, empty, with lots of slanting light. The manufacturers rep said the installation was great (not me) and that they had experienced some issues with moisture in coastal installations.


----------



## camden09 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey Bob (need thingsdone),
Is that you??


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I know that bamboo will fire-harden. I don't know if any manufacturers are doing that. There are also about 800 species of bamboo to choose from.


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Tim,
Good to see you here. This is a great group of supr knowledgable people. There is always someone who knows the answer, unless we're playing the "what is it game".:laughing:


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

The problem with Bamboo is that you may not know alot of the info on how it was harvested or made.

the most reputable manufacturer I know of is TERAGREN.


----------



## dsnAK (Feb 26, 2005)

Florcraft said:


> The problem with Bamboo is that you may not know alot of the info on how it was harvested or made.
> 
> the most reputable manufacturer I know of is TERAGREN.


I know this is old; but if someone ever does a search.

Teregren is great and so is Bamstar.

Their are many, many species and only go with other if you have done your research - look for long growth times of the bamboo as it is a grass, the shorter the growth the worse the product and the lower the price. Most bamboo is 5/8 so adjust your nailing accordingly. 

I have seen many other bamboos products that are horrible - that said I am sure that there are other good manufacturers. With bamboo you really do get what you pay for. I see that they sell it at Costco now.


----------



## James1013 (Jan 11, 2007)

Anyone want to chat?


----------



## J&J Home Imp. (Nov 25, 2006)

The only bamboo i have done was in a bookstore and we glued in done on concrete. It seems to be doing well. Been a while since I have been in that store but its been about 6 yrs since we put it down.


----------



## cooldog (Jan 28, 2007)

thathoser said:


> Thing is, I have no experience with bamboo, have only heard about it.
> 
> How does it wear, feel, look? hard to install? costly?


I've spent some time doing a bit of research --- on the web as well as getting samples, and I can tell you that there are HUGE differences between the different types of bamboo flooring.

On the one hand, you have the more common vertical or horizontal bamboo. They have a different appearance, but are both only a bit harder than oak, in their "natural" finish. They are also available in a darker color, "carbonized" (which really should be called "carmelized", since it is carmelization of the sugars in the bamboo which gives it the dark color) which is slightly softer than the natural type.

"Strand woven" bamboo is another story entirely. It's made from bamboo that's ripped into long strands, then pressed with glue under high pressure. It's hard as nails ... about 3000 or so on the Janka scale. Available in natural, carbonized, or "tiger stripe" --- a mix of natural and carbonized.

Hope this helps ... I jumped in because I rarely see anybody mention what is, to my mind, the most important factor; strand-woven vs. ordinary.


----------



## J DoubleD FLoor (Jun 14, 2006)

Not sure if your prices for bamboo are higher in NY or you just haven't shopped arround, but the bamboo in my area, Oh, is more in the product only price range of $3-5 per sq.


----------



## John712 (Dec 1, 2006)

You can try bamboo laminate flooring


----------



## MrFloors (Feb 6, 2007)

*Our experience in bamboo has been spotty at best. On second floors down here in South Florida it is OK; commercial first floor environments, the stuff sucks. And it picks up moisture like crazy.*


----------



## AdrianRE (Apr 8, 2006)

MrFloors said:


> *Our experience in bamboo has been spotty at best. On second floors down here in South Florida it is OK; commercial first floor environments, the stuff sucks. And it picks up moisture like crazy.*


I agree with MrFloors. No I do not install the stuff, though a friend of mine put it in his condo throughout. He converted the condo above his original, put in a staircase, blah, blah, blah. Anyhow the first floor, warped away and never really adhered to the concrete. The building was put up in the late 70's early 80's depending upon the units. The second floor looks great. It's been about 2.5 years now. Can't recall the brand though.


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Heard this from our hardwood supplier.*

bamboo by is nature has a linear grain, it is fast growing, not giving time for the growth rings to merge. Over time, where rugged wear such as larger items being dropped will cause the fibers to seperate. Leaving the floor looking like a corn broom. This is not something I have NOT seen, only heard. A grain of salt is required with this one.


----------

